# What's your dream home?



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Post your dream home. House, apartment, boat, tree house, palace, cardboard box.... Whatever strikes your fancy. 
*

House:*








310 square ft.

*Location:*
Vancouver Island, Canada
*
Yard:*
Vegetable garden.
Tire swing.
Goats. Yes, goats.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)




----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

The little one is occupying my crib.


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I always wanted to live in this thing


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Vip3r said:


>


Do you like drowning in your sleep?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Do you like drowning in your sleep?


:lol
Don't worry I have floaties. :b


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

The "_real_" house from the movie '*UP'*.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

One of these buildings....

I wanna live in Japan one day, that would be so cool!

(sorry for gigantic pic....)


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> The "_real_" house from the movie '*UP'*.


Can the house fly? :b


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ 

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## shazala (Apr 5, 2011)

(zombie proof)


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

My favorite home so far is definitely the boat, that looks soooo fun! I'd love waking up to that every morning.













Magical house, in hawaii...definitely a dream.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

A condo somewhere near the lakefront downtown would be nice! It's just, I dunno, it seems like everything is happening there. You know, like it's just... alive. Yup, dreams. It'd be really expensive. *sigh*


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

^ When I was a kid I wanted to live in the SkyDome Hotel. Come to think of it I still want to. Or maybe I'll just take over the CN tower instead, better views + privacy.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Ideally some where in Edinburgh, i *love* it in Scotland lol.
I visited it once with college and i honestly wanted to stay abit longer but we couldnt cause like..i didnt fancy paying the £100+ train fee to get back to Liverpool.
But i am def going to see it again since it's awesome
Just have to find some one to go with me!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I want to live in Minnie Mouse's house. It's so cute and girly. I love it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

A house made entirely from Gingerbread.
That way if I run out of food I can simply eat my house


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

:lol Still remember that movie like it was yesterday. Even had a crappy boyband in there WITH dance moves.

Wanted to post this pic of an awesome 8 story treehouse but it was too big.  I'm in nature and no neighbors no nothing. I'd of course want the treehouse to be bigger, but I just love that spiral staircase. My wonderful dreamhouse would of course, be wallpapered on the inside, with stylized customizations (special ceilings fans, appliances, windows, ALL wooden flooring with beautiful rugs) to make the inside feel right at home. It'd be more what's on the inside which ends up being just as shallow on what's the outside.









Or here:


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> :lol Still remember that movie like it was yesterday. Even had a crappy boyband in there WITH dance moves.


Haha, glad someone appreciated that.

"Jump, jump the house is jumpin'
Jump, jump... the house is jumpin'!"

:lol


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

a cottage in the Northern French countryside.. tout seul..


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Just being realistic :lol


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ :haha


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)




----------

